# Mexico City Private Car Service



## marthavictoria1 (Sep 30, 2014)

Hello,

I will be traveling to DF during thanksgiving to visit family. Does anyone know of reliable and secure private car service from airport to Valle de Chalco?


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

The official airport taxis would be one secure, reliable option. The cost would be 528 pesos for a car or 839 pesos for a van (possibly 50 pesos less, depending on where your destination is in Chalco). If you find any other private car service, you can use these prices as a basis for comparison.


----------



## marthavictoria1 (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you for the info....I also need service from Chalco to airport do you think that same taxi would be able to provide service. I arrive at midnight to DF will sleep in Chalco with family. Next morning we leave towards airport to go to Cancun. There are 8 of us. 

By the way I would like to say this forum is very informative. We have started our retirement plan, and half of my questions are answered by this forum. I have even started my dual citizenship.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Why don't you rent a car at the airport and take it back the next day?


----------



## marthavictoria1 (Sep 30, 2014)

Im chicken to drive at midnight in Df. Arriving its me and my son only.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

On past occasions, I’ve arranged for an airport taxi to pick me up at home by phoning them. They might need some lead time; like at least the day before. The phone numbers for all the official airport taxi companies are at the airport website.

Maybe someone from your family in Chalco can arrange that. Or maybe they know some local taxi drivers with whom they can make arrangements.

Arriving with just the two of you, you only need one car (they call it a _sedán_). But 8 people with luggage will need, I think, two vans, or at least one van and one car if you are using official airport taxis.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

With that far away from the airport and that many people the cost efficient way seems to be renting a full sized van at the airport.

3 taxis each way would be expensive. Even if you took an airport van it might be hard to find a reliable van service to take you back to the airport and airport taxis and taxi vans are much more expensive than street taxis.

https://www.europcar.com/DotcarClie...heckinCountry=MX&checkoutDay=30&checkinDay=31

http://www.expedia.com/carsearch?da...0PM&time2=1200PM&ttyp=2&acop=2&rdus=10&rdct=1


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

AlanMexicali said:


> With that far away from the airport and that many people the cost efficient way seems to be renting a full sized van at the airport.


That would probably work if one of the people arriving were willing to drive, which OP tells us isn’t the case. It might be a tight fit, though, going back with 8 people’s luggage as well as the 8 passengers.

What I would do if I were OP: take an airport taxi to Chalco when she arrives (only 2 people). Going back to the airport the next day with 8 people, either take local taxis (I would estimate 200 pesos per vehicle — maybe up to 250) or arrange with an airport taxi company to send 2 vans.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Someone help me with the timeline. Arrive at midnight, go through Migration, pickup baggage and rent vehicles. That could be 1am. Then a 1 hour drive to Chalco and get settled for the night around 2am or 2:30. Wake up the next morning and drive back to the airport. Of course I don't know when the flight leaves, but you're looking at 4 or so hours of sleep and a cost of around 1,000 pesos. Wouldn't a cheap hotel in el centro be better?


----------



## marthavictoria1 (Sep 30, 2014)

Yes that totally makes sense however i still need to get the remainder of family to airport flight leaves at noon


----------



## marthavictoria1 (Sep 30, 2014)

I was in guadalajara last year and the hotel hooked me up with s private car service. This why i figured DF would have something like that.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

marthavictoria1 said:


> Yes that totally makes sense however i still need to get the remainder of family to airport flight leaves at noon


Couldn't the remainder, I assume are in Chalco, take a cab and meet you at the airport?:confused2:


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

marthavictoria1 said:


> I was in guadalajara last year and the hotel hooked me up with s private car service. This why i figured DF would have something like that.


Hotels and restaurants around the city do have that, but the airport has the official airport taxi services. So I suspect that if you asked, say, a hotel at the airport to get you a private car, it would either be an airport taxi, or a similar service at a similar price. (Or it would be the concierge’s cousin’s brother-in-law who has a taxi.)

We are wondering why the family in Chalco needs you to be there for them to take a taxi(s) to the airport. Don’t answer if we’re being too inquisitive, but the more we know about the situation and the people involved, the better we can tailor our suggestions to your needs.


----------



## marthavictoria1 (Sep 30, 2014)

My husbands family is very humble. We are surprising them with the trip to cancun. They have no idea we are flying anywhere. This is why i would like to prearrange some of the details with transportation


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

That sounds marvelous. I hope it works out for you. You’ll have a tight schedule – if I were doing it, I’d be sure to leave for the airport before 8:00 am for a noon flight, given where you’re coming from.

My suggestion stands, then – airport taxi(s) both ways – arrange for the morning pickup at the taxi stand in the airport when you arrive the night before, before leaving the airport. Yes it’s expensive, but I am quite sure that any private car would be a similar price unless someone here can give you a specific contact who is a regular taxi driver.


----------



## marthavictoria1 (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you i will try that i will keep you posted . Thanks again


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I do not know about DF but I had to pick up a bunch of people at the airport and I got a can and a driver at the terminal 2 at the airport in Guadalajara. I also talk to them about picking us up to go back. You may have the same type of compny in DF. Anyone knows?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Maybe an airpor van, if large enough, would take you, and the driver would also stay overnight and return with the entire family in the morning. That would keep the surprise intact and assure you of a return trip to the airport in time for your flight. You might find a 15 passenger van available.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

That could work. Some of the airport taxi drivers are flexible. One time we were meeting some conference attendees arriving from abroad and going to a conference in Xalapa. The plan was to put them into an airport taxi to the TAPO bus terminal where they could catch the next bus to Xalapa. 

On the way to TAPO, the taxi van driver asked, ”Where are you folks going?” “To TAPO.” “No, I mean where are you going from there?” “Xalapa.” After a few seconds (during which he was no doubt doing some quick mental arithmetic) he said, “I can take you all the way to Xalapa for XXX,” and he named a price that was a little cheaper than the sum of the bus fares for everybody, plus he would take them direct to their hotel, so they would save the taxi fare they would have paid in Xalapa.
“Are you allowed to do that?” “Sure, I just have to call my supervisor.” He pulled out his cell phone, got the OK, and took them all the way to Xalapa.

OP, you could try asking for someone to stay overnight, but they might tell you at the taxi ticket desk that they don’t do that – in which case you‘d have to talk to the drivers directly. My concern is that if at that point you don’t find someone who’d agree to stay overnight, you’d still have to find someone who would come out the next morning – maybe I’m overthinking it, but it could get complicated. Hope it works out.


----------



## marthavictoria1 (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you for all the information. I found a taxi service called taxi excelencia I'm waiting for a quote. I will let you know what response they give me.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Sounds good. Taxi Excelencia is the name of one of the authorized airport taxi companies.


----------



## marthavictoria1 (Sep 30, 2014)

Just wanted to give you sn update i was able to get in contact with taxi service 300 A.C. 687 pesos for transportation chalco to airport for the 8 people.

Taxi la excelencia never responded to my email phone on website was out of order


----------

